# New to the nissan breed and getting a Spec V please read



## CrazyTalon (Sep 30, 2002)

Hello All!

For the last 5 years I have been in the DSM (Diamond Star Motors) car interest (forced induction) Now I am making my mitsu a track car and wanted a good daily driver with a sporty passion. I did my research and test drove an SER spec V. I am in love. Anyways I am totaly new to Nissan in every way possible so if some of you could lead me to some good reference sites so that I do my research on engine codes, chassis codes, etc. 

Hopefully in a week or sooner I will be able to post pics of a black spec v with me beside it. I just signed the loan papers today, they will be getting back with me soon. Thanks for any and all help! 

Also what are some down sides to the 03" spec v?


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

CrazyTalon said:


> *Hello All!
> 
> For the last 5 years I have been in the DSM (Diamond Star Motors) car interest (forced induction) Now I am making my mitsu a track car and wanted a good daily driver with a sporty passion. I did my research and test drove an SER spec V. I am in love. Anyways I am totaly new to Nissan in every way possible so if some of you could lead me to some good reference sites so that I do my research on engine codes, chassis codes, etc.
> 
> ...


this is a good site to do research. Also since you will have a B15 chasis car B15sentra.net will be a good place as well.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Be sure to also check out Sentra.net and SE-R.net for some more good info


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

www.freshalloy.com (good info, pics, and updates on new Nissan autos)

www.courtesynissan.com (for any OEM parts you may need to order)

www.hotshot.com (headers and CAI for Spec V with lots of experience on Nissans)

www.stillen.com (lots of products for all Nissans and most platforms of autos with lots of racing/street credit with Nissan)

www.jimwolftechnology.com (excellent parts for Nissans only, as well as great technical support if you need it)

www.nissanperformancemag.com (online magazine that deals with just Nissans...lots of project cars and tech support as well as readers rides, interviews, and current info)

www.sentra.net (good resources for sentra owners & links) 

www.se-r.net (see www.sentra.net) 


only downside to having an '03 is that it isn't an '02....


 

-minor bolt on's reveal lots of hidden potential from the QR25DE in our Spec-V's......search around and you';ll find that this and your ambition are the only things holding you back from an all around badass car

-also a minor annoyance is that the suspension can get jumpy when driven hard, and the fuel cutoff hits at 6100 rpm...otherwise you picked a great car with a bullet proof engine and nissan reliability to back it


----------



## CrazyTalon (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for the information! I will hopefully be getting my car the beggining of next week!! Black with sunroof, abs, and audio fanitic


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

good choice man...got the same thing, only with the '02, red interior and our somewhat annoyingly short 1st gear (which, thankfully with practice, is totally unnoticeable now)...welcome to the Nissan family, and be sure to keep us all updated on your ride...peace


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

If you hang on b15sentra.net enough, you'll run into trav0411. Travis is putting together a turbo kit together if you ever want more power.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey bro, I just got rid of my 95 Talon TSi AWD(Modified) in order to get the Spec V. It wasn't a mistake.
The Spec V is simply a better built car. Sure the DSM is a great car, but has many more mechanical flaw's then a Nissan. 
Yes I miss my Talon, but I don't miss the shop that it was always in.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

www.b15sentra.net is my favorite
www.thevboard.com is pretty cool but not nearly as many experts
www.nissanforums.com as you can tell many different cars and people. Great site plus you have a couple of big dogs on here


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

The audio fanatic package is a rip off. Spend $200 more, buy online, and your system will sound atleast 5x as good.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Bizatch said:


> *The audio fanatic package is a rip off. Spend $200 more, buy online, and your system will sound atleast 5x as good. *


So, very true but alot of kids don't have the cash...They can only finance the stuff they want. Plus, people like me that listen to music but have know need for the heavy amps and speakers stay stock. So, if your going to stay stock (radio wise) then it's worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

I guess. I did a lot of searching before I bought my sound system, and now I'm very, very happy with it -- the audio fanatic package that my friend has in his Spec-V isn't even in the same ballpark. I am pushing 1400 Watts RMS from my subs and 600 Watts from my speakers, whereas my friend is pushing ...400 watts? Maybe?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

i haven't encountered any problems with mine, but since you're getting a 03, it lessens the problems that the 02 had. but yea mine doesnt have abs though...oh well still love my car!


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

i'm new to the nissan world, too (drove hondas for years). i just picked up my spec v a few weeks ago and i love it already. my hondas didn't have too many mods, but the spec v will blow the doors off of most of the hondas i've driven that have a lot of mods. i have yet to check out some of the sites mentioned, but if anyone has any tips or suggestions on what i should do first, i'm all ears.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

www.b15sentra.net
CAI first then KS mod, Header, Exhaust, pulleys,


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

*DSM --> SpecV*

I too made the move from DSM to Nizmo. I loved my eclipse. The SpecV is such a better car. The 2003 SpecV should have half the problems the 2002 SpecV had. I had my 02' 2.5L engine replaced at 26000 miles.


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

I have a Nissan Stanza that's from 1989. There's been problems here and there, but it hasn't been a huge money pit.

I'm wondering if we can expect the same longevity with the Spec V? Or will it become a money pit?


----------



## timsyellowspecv (Aug 20, 2003)

i too have switched from a mitsubishi turbo car ( chrysler conquest tsi aka mitsubishi starion esir) it was a very fast car, but 3200 lbs and 175hp stock rwd, of course i made extra hp, my 04 spec v has just as much hp stock and handles way better, it seems just as fast, maybe faster, i read somewhere that the integra gsr had 170hp and like 130ftlb, the qr25 has equal hp vs torque right? that should equal a faster car than even a gsr,


----------

